# Sepak Takraw - The most diffucult sports in the planet



## Stryker (Aug 8, 2011)

have you tried playing volleyball using your feet to toss the ball to the other side???


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha.. yeah... I just showed a youtube video of this sport to my coworkers.  They couldnt believe it.   I am originally from Indonesia.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 8, 2011)

Makes soccer players look like ..... never mind.

Definitely one of the most technically demanding sport that I know. I am still surprised that, while hurling made it to the Olympics, this is no where to be seen outside of south east asia.


----------

